# Riding Donkeys?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

First, congratulations on your new addition. As far as introducing her to your herd, I would put her close to them with a single, sturdy fence separating them so that they can introduce themselves without running the risk of the horses running the donkey all over the country. Leave them like that for a few days and then turn them out together. Stay close and watch for a few hours (all day if you can), especially during feeding times to make sure that nobody is getting bullied. If they make it the first day without injury from a kick or a bite and nobody gets run through a fence, then they'll usually be fine after that.

As for training them...my best suggestion is to get hands on help from someone experienced with donkeys and mules. They are a lot different to handle and to train. Heck, I've been around horses all my life, been training for 15 years, and had my first long-ear training experience last spring/summer. I had to have a lot of help from my Dad, who's _very_ experienced with that variety of equine.


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Through training him, what did you learn, smrobs? What were the things that you found different? 

And thank you, she'll be here for a trial but I really hope she stays. She's just adorable. I'm sure it will be a steep learning curve for me. I have no experience with them whatsoever but hopefully my knowledge of horses in general can help me out. And I'm SURE I will be posting on here more often; God knows I'll need the help!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, a donk will never forget if you treat them badly. My mini-donk, who is about to be 29 years old, came to us really ear shy as a 2 year old. It's just been in the last couple of years that he figured out that having his ears handled isn't going to kill him. He still doesn't like it, but he doesn't have the freak out like he used to.

Also, you can never push them to do anything. If they see something scary and say "Nope, don't want to go there", you can't just urge them to go on toward it slowly like you can most horses. If they see something scary, it's best to just let them sort of circle out around it and you don't even act like anything happened. If you make a big deal out of something, then it will convince them that there is a _reason_ for there to be a big deal and they'll be even more hesitant.

Long-ears, since they remember and learn so well (they are exponentially smarter than horses), have to believe that what they are doing is their own idea, not yours.

Their behavior is similar to a horse, just much more acute. Where you can make some mistakes with a horse and not have a huge issue come of it, you make the same mistakes with a mule/donkey and you're apt to spend the next weeks/months trying to correct it.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

The only things I know about donkeys is basically what smrobs said. They are awesome to ride. Also my friend said her donkeys will do anything for a rub down inside their ear, they love it! 

Also good luck and congratulations, I hope it works out.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

smrobs is spot on with her info. Donkey's also usually wont bolt when scared of something. They tend to freeze & stare it down. Let them look at it until they realise it's nothing to worry over & then they will move on. They are extreamly smart & want to know why what you want is in their best intrest. Also they are EXTREAMLY motovated by food. Frosted mini wheet cereal makes Danee swoon! Enjoy your new longs ears & WE MUST HAVE PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well... here she is 

Miss Maggie of Vancouver, WA. We're trying clicker training to see how that works out. Got some progress last night! Yay!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Ahh I absolutely love donkies! She's beautiful 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you!

Yes... now that I have her in my care, they are certainly different!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

She's beautiful. No braying for breakfast at sunrise? Yet?


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Ahhh! The EARS! Love long ears, they are so cute! Look at that face!
And Hey! We are practically neighbors! I'm above you near Chehalis. 

Danielle


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

I attempted to ride my unbroken irish donkey jenny about a month ago, she couldn't care less which I was surprised over as she's never had anyone on her in her life, I just wrapped a leadrope around her neck and jumped on. I'm 15 5'6 and weigh 49kg so weight wasn't an issue with her, only problem was getting the thing to stop! Eventually I ended up making a dive off her. ha...ha..


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I use to have a donkey and trained him to ground drive. Never rode him - felt I was too heavy even if he was technically a mammoth. His new owner finished him out to both cart and saddle. 

I found him to be very easy to train and work with. You can't lose your temper with them or force them - just keep an even temper and patience and he seemed to pick everything up extremely quickly.


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

> Ahhh! The EARS! Love long ears, they are so cute! Look at that face!
> And Hey! We are practically neighbors! I'm above you near Chehalis.
> 
> Danielle


Thank you  Chehalis! You are up next to Caber Farms  We should ride sometime. It's so hard to find people to ride with  Summer's a comin'! 

Ah, yes, so donkey's. My, they are different than horses. She's great though  and soooooo cute. I've finally gotten used to her braying.


----------

